# No more video games



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

I sold my PS3, PSP and Nintendo DS, and removed everything that was related to video-games on my computer around three weeks ago. The first few days were kind of horrid, cause usually these kind of drastic approaches require you to fill in this new time with other activities, which I had none at the time. 

So I replaced some of the time with more quality studying sessions. I've also started going to the pool at night to do around 3km of swimming and I've finally taken a step up and joined some local break dancers in the city. I gotta say it feels pretty good.

Sometimes I hear people talking about Diablo 3 or some new MMO, I feel relieved that I've replaced these virtual worlds with concrete stuff. I can honestly say I was addicted and wasted way too much of my time, I pretty much spent at least 6 years in a basement playing games, I've never felt any feeling of accomplishment in the long run either.

I still find myself wasting some time on youtube now, but I tend to learn more about music and I read articles on Wikipedia to broaden my general culture. Which in turn feels like better investment of my time.

I figure I'd share my experience with other people who might be on the fence on their addiction be it alcohol, drugs or video games. You will feel better once you cut it off your system.

It's cool too, once you start accomplishing these goals you kind of feel like you can do more, right now I'm trying to figure out how I could be more present in the social scene, get to know more people, definitively. 

Don't give up guys.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

Great to hear your story.:clap

I did the same thing recently.Deleted all my video games.It was a wrench at first,but I felt better immediately.

I'm still in that time wasting phase right now,spending a lot of my time on these forums and on reddit.:sus

Your story gives me hope that I'll recover from my excessive video-game use.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I've put my PS3 and games up for sale also, I don't really enjoy console/PC gaming as much as I used to anyway. 
I'm just spending more time going on line and watching downloaded films and TV though.:roll 
It's great you're going out more and doing things, keep it up.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I always used to ban myself from xbox when I had exams coming up.
I also left it behind coming to uni.
But I have no problems enjoying it when at home.


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

I thought about giving video games up... but I am not as addicted to them as I previously thought my friends have become WoW and Diablo 3 freaks... I still exercise and do other things I am more of a casual gamer. I was really hardcore in school though... Still there is nothing better than on a rainy day turning on some music, pouring a cup of coffee, and firing up the 360 to kill some aliens...


----------



## cioco (Jun 30, 2012)

I think I need to do that too. My grades at uni last semester were terrible, it's pulled down my distinction average, i'm probably sitting on a pass right now. I was playing about 2 - 3 hours of league of legends a night with friends. We usually finished playing at like midnight or 1am so I literally never made it to my morning lectures.

Usually during my summer holidays I would read, write or work on music. But last summer holidays (oh im from australia so that would be from december - february), I literally woke up at 10am and played video games with my boyfriend until 2am. Nearly every day! I kinda alleviated the guilt by telling myself that I've spent every waking hour of my life studying, working on a novel or practising a musical instrument, so I could afford to bludge for those 4 months in my life. But I'm scared this is going to happen every holidays now. I'm on holidays now (winter - 1 month) for 5 days now and I've just been playing video games =/ 

I never used to play video games either, I only started last year. I just need more self control.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Way to go man. I also gave up runescape a month ago. I've nearly spent 250 days total time playing that. I had enough and just ended subscription.


----------

